
Orgmode for Sublime Text 2 and 3 - emartinelli
https://github.com/danielmagnussons/orgmode
======
pumblechook
Kudos to the author for trying to bring org mode to a wider audience. It was
definitely the gateway drug to Emacs for me, and now that I've been using org
for awhile I honestly can't see myself ever switching to another personal task
manager/productivity tool. I always recommend it to others, but alas, the
Emacs barrier is too big for most to overcome.

I do have one suggestion: don't try to emulate the feature set of Emacs org
mode exactly. While I love org mode, the setup time and effort was many orders
of magnitude greater than any other tool I've used before, and I can't say it
enabled me to be many orders of magnitude more productive. I would love to
have an org mode with sensible defaults (such as indented bullets, project-
based agenda view, etc...) with a narrow feature set. For me, the killer
features are:

* Mixed notes and TODOs. It was a revelation to be able to just type a TODO into any notes and know that this will magically appear on my master TODO list. But for this to be useful, you really need...

* The agenda view. For those not familiar, this is essentially a consolidated list of todos across all your org files. But I never found the default agenda view that useful, so I again spent lots of time writing one myself. Now I use it many times a day.

* Timers. The way org mode does timers is miles better than any other time tracking software I've ever used.

* Flexible 'projects'. In org mode I have a lot of flexibility in how I treat projects (for me a project is simply a TODO with 1 or more nested TODO). With my agenda view I can quickly see all my projects with two keystrokes.

* Flexible TODO recurrence. Most task managers only let you repeat a TODO every so often, but org has a powerful syntax for defining whatever recurrence pattern you want (i.e. do this task every week on Friday and have it done within 3 days)

* TODOs dates as scheduled or deadlines. It is always surprising to me how other task managers don't recognize this difference. If you schedule yourself to do something on a certain date, it is very different than saying 'you have to get this done by this date'.

* TODO workflows. Most task managers have tepid support for a TODO as a workflow with potential alternate and blocking states (such as waiting on someone before you can do the TODO), but with org mode you can precisely define TODO workflows and do all sorts of cool stuff with them.

* Habits. The way org does habits is simply brilliant.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
mjb394
How does your agenda view differ from the default?

~~~
ac
Not the parent poster, but I have custom agendas too. The two I use the most
are "Today" and "Weekly review". "Today" has the ordinary day agenda block,
but sprinkled with habits tracking, as well as the separate list of NEXT
actions, sorted by priority and complexity. The view is structured to answer
the "What should I be doing right now?" very quickly.

The "Weekly review" is made for a (slightly tweaked) GTD review. It allows me
to review all the finished tasks in one plays, which I archive or refile for
future reference (this is to mitigate the downside of mixing TODOs with notes
--- you might lose important info when you archive a DONE task). Next block
reviews the tasks where I'm waiting on something or someone. I can update
their status and close them if whatever I was waiting on has happened. Then
there are new tasks from my inbox (org-capture) that I refile and assign
priorities/schedules/deadlines too. Then there is the agenda for the next
week, so I have a chance to plan my work and schedule more tasks if I have the
capacity. Then there is the review of all the NEXT actions. Then there are the
SOMEDAY tasks, which I review and occasionally promote to TODOs or NEXT
actions.

I'm also tinkering with agenda views that give longer term perspective for
project planning. However, I'm already running into the limitations of agenda
views.

Most of it is inspired by Bernt Hansen's (cited by the OP) and Sacha Chua's
configs, though they are doing even more sophisticated stuff at times.

~~~
pumblechook
I've been meaning to do an agenda view for weekly reviews for awhile, but my
master view works well enough. What I'd really like is an agenda view that
approximates a burn down chart and gives me a suggested velocity for next week
(or some arbitrary period of time) based on the difference between my effort
estimates and actual clocked-in time. A task aging view would also be nice to
remind me about tasks on my list that have been idle for awhile so I can
update them.

But alas, this is the beauty and curse of org mode. I could do this, but will
the time investment really make me that much more productive? Maybe, but maybe
not.

------
ronjouch
For another take on the TODO list in Sublime, check PlainTasks. It may not
have the ambition of a "full orgmode" if compared to emacs's orgmode, but has
nice default settings and keybindings.

It's on Package Control and at
[https://github.com/aziz/PlainTasks](https://github.com/aziz/PlainTasks)

~~~
cseelus
Its also available for VIM, Atom and other editors.

[https://github.com/elentok/plaintasks.vim](https://github.com/elentok/plaintasks.vim)
[https://atom.io/packages/tasks](https://atom.io/packages/tasks)

------
jefurii
Offtopic, but everytime I want to try Sublime I check to see if it can edit
files on remote systems via SSH and it can't. Well you can if you install some
package on the remote systems but that's clunky and doesn't count. I'll
continue using Emacs.

~~~
JonathonW
If you're on a *nix, I'm rather fond of sshfs for this purpose: it's a FUSE
filesystem that lets you mount a remote folder over SSH, and from there you
can work with files using whatever local editor or tools you want to.

It's available through apt-get in Ubuntu and Homebrew on OSX (and probably
other package managers, too), and should work anywhere that FUSE does. Doesn't
require any special configuration on the server-side except to have SSH
enabled (and not be doing anything weird that blocks SFTP, I guess).

~~~
laumars
I second the sshfs recommendation. Most of my remote development is using a
combination of tmux (as an IDE for remote CLI tools) and sshfs (for GUI IDEs).

------
MarcScott
For me the beauty of org-mode is I get to write in a feature rich markup
language and then export to almost any format my heathen non-emacs using
colleagues desire.

Oh, and tables. Having what is basically a spreadsheet that I can manipulate
without ever touching my trackpad is a serious win.

Sadly, I doubt these features will ever be available outside of emacs. Org-
mode probably deserves it's own app.

------
scrumper
Well I'm trying to use sublime for more stuff; my dream is that it turns into
a Python-based Emacs, so this is interesting. It's not clear to me how to
actually use this port of org-mode though. There don't seem to be any new
commands (bar 'set syntax'); how do I create tasks, indent, fold, mark done
etc?

------
melling
Is there a way for Sublime to work directly with Github? I maintain some notes
files in org mode directly on Github.

[https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages](https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages)

[https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes](https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes)

However, when I want to make big changes, I work locally. Ideally, I'd be
warned if I forget to update my local repo when I try to edit.

~~~
jacalata
You want a warning if the file has changed in the repository since you last
edited it locally, is that right? Interesting idea, I can see it coming in
handy myself.

------
Semiapies
I always wonder what developers feel when some project they haven't touched in
months or years gets leapt on by an eager Hacker News.

------
machinshin_
Anyone know of a good org mode plugin for vim?

~~~
bokchoi
[https://github.com/jceb/vim-orgmode](https://github.com/jceb/vim-orgmode)

------
mikerichards
2,3 years ago commit. What about Orgmode for other editors? I'd love to see
Atom or VSCode get one.

~~~
brudgers
To put it in perspective, Carsten Wimmers created org-mode for himself.
And...it's a hobby project: He's a full time astronomer who works on org-mode
on the train on his way to work. What it takes to get org-mode on VS-code or
Atom [or Sublime] is someone who cares about making it happen as much as
Wimmers does. And that's roughly 13 years of caring and 13 years is five years
longer than Sublime Text has existed and about a decade longer than Atom or
VScode.

It's a sort of variation on the Turing Tarpit: it's probably technically
possible to implement Org-mode in Eclipse or Vim, but it's not easy. Not easy
in both from the sense of software architecture and in the sense of the
community. People live in Emacs for Mail and NNTP and a Shell and calendars
and calculators and do so because Emacs was designed to be easy to extend and
the community did. That community has people who have been married to Emacs
for ten, twenty, thirty years. That's the kind of relationship that can
sustain a decade+ development effort.

